
Help your team get up and run as fast as possible using Docker Compose - marcella2410
https://www.ckl.io/blog/scaling-engineers-docker-compose/?utm_source=boards&utm_medium=timeline-post
======
mgracietti
Very cool ideas!

------
jonatasbaldin
Nice!

